# Looking for loving temporary home for sweet old girl



## Sophie&lula (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi, I'm just putting out feelers to see if I can find a loving and kindly person who would care for my cat whilst I'm away for a while. I'd rather not go if I can't find a suitable place for her, I'm looking into taking her with me but want what's best for her and the travel might be too stressful. She is old, very lazy, loves cuddles BUT she is half blind and deaf, which although doesn't seem to bother her too much does need consideration. I want her to find a comfy place to call home whilst I'm away, she can't hear people or things coming up behind her and so needs a gentle soul who will take these kind of issues into consideration. She has got used to her surroundings and so I would like her to find a stable place that she can learn the layout of and be comfortable knowing where things are. This is an inquiry for now as I want to know if it's even possible, I love her so much and will put my plans on hold if nothing suitable comes up but I really need to start planning soon. Thank you for your time. This is my first post ever so if I've left any info out just ask!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
It might help if you post where you are, when you are hoping to go away and how long for. Most people on the forum have their own cats but there are a couple who might have the set up to consider caring for your girl x


----------



## Sophie&lula (Jun 28, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Hi and welcome
> It might help if you post where you are, when you are hoping to go away and how long for. Most people on the forum have their own cats but there are a couple who might have the set up to consider caring for your girl x


Thank you!


----------



## Sophie&lula (Jun 28, 2016)

I am thinking of going at the end of next year. Probably around August, and for about two years but with trips back home, mainly to check on my mog! I know it's a long way off but I won't let her go till I know she will be happy! I'm currently in London. Thanks!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Sophie.....I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of blunt questions to try and clarify this position.
You say your girl is elderly, how old exactly?
Have you considered what the financial situation would be if someone were to care for your cat? Would you be responsible for day to day costs of food and litter? Would you continue to be responsible for her veterinary costs?


----------



## Sophie&lula (Jun 28, 2016)

Paddypaws said:


> Hi Sophie.....I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of blunt questions to try and clarify this position.
> You say your girl is elderly, how old exactly?
> Have you considered what the financial situation would be if someone were to care for your cat? Would you be responsible for day to day costs of food and litter? Would you continue to be responsible for her veterinary costs?


Not blunt at all. When I adopted her, they gave me an age range of 6 to 9 and we've been together for about 6 years so at youngest she's 12 and oldest 15. She's very healthy and I never need to take her to the vet, except for the odd nail cutting but I can normally do it myself. If she were to get ill, I'm mean really ill, I'd want to know and would come back to be with her, and of course I'd take care of her needs. I'd also be happy to give a little monthly to cover costs but this could all be discussed. I'm really trying to firstly find out if this is something that can even be done. I would love so much to take her with me, I'm still looking into it but I fear it might be the least kind option for her.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I hear what you saying about her not needing the vet right now, but you must accept that she is of an age where that may soon become an issue and I think you need to have a plan in place for this eventuality.
The first issue to consider is to whether she could be incorporated into an existing group of cats. Realistically the person most likely to be willing to care for a geriatric cat with special needs is someone who already has cats.
Secondly, I think you would need to think about setting up an account with a vet so that you would remain responsible for medical costs as they arise. You know all too well that vet bills, especially in London, can be eye watering and it really would not be fair or realistic to expect a foster carer to cover these expenses. Sorry to say you would need to carry on paying for your cat even whilst not being able to enjoy her company.
Thirdly you would ideally be easily contactable whilst on your travels so that any foster carer could discuss ongoing health issues if they arise.
You could try contacting Ehren at Goldies Oldies who are a small rescue specialising in older or special needs cats. She may be able to further advise you and even 'advertise' your little lady to a select audience.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

At 12-15 years of age now, she could be 13-16 years of age by the time you leave and 15-18 years by the time you return.

Sadly, within this age range, the chances of her not needing any significant veterinary treatment in that time are really small. CKD, hyperthyroidism and arthritis are all really common in older cats so you need to be happy that whomever you place her with is experienced with cats, has the time to take her for possibly frequent check ups, and is happy to medicate her.

It might be worth screening her for these things before you go so you can ensure any potential carers are fully informed.

The costs could be considerable but that would apply whether she was with you or not.

Some may call me a pessimist but I consider myself more of a realist. She could end up on long-term medication and may even succumb to something while you are away. You should be prepared for this. Sorry to be depressing.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

PS why is she half blind?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@Ceiling Kitty , as a vet herself, has stated pretty much what I was trying to express.
I do still think you may be able to organise something but agree it is best if you understand all the implications.


----------



## Sophie&lula (Jun 28, 2016)

Th


Paddypaws said:


> I hear what you saying about her not needing the vet right now, but you must accept that she is of an age where that may soon become an issue and I think you need to have a plan in place for this eventuality.
> The first issue to consider is to whether she could be incorporated into an existing group of cats. Realistically the person most likely to be willing to care for a geriatric cat with special needs is someone who already has cats.
> Secondly, I think you would need to think about setting up an account with a vet so that you would remain responsible for medical costs as they arise. You know all too well that vet bills, especially in London, can be eye watering and it really would not be fair or realistic to expect a foster carer to cover these expenses. Sorry to say you would need to carry on paying for your cat even whilst not being able to enjoy her company.
> Thirdly you would ideally be easily contactable whilst on your travels so that any foster carer could discuss ongoing health issues if they arise.
> You could try contacting Ehren at Goldies Oldies who are a small rescue specialising in older or special needs cats. She may be able to further advise you and even 'advertise' your little lady to a select audience.


Thank you so much for the response and advice, I really do appreciate it, I will definitely look into the Goldies Oldies and would definitely pay for any medical cost she would need especially now you've pointed it out, I guess as she's never needed it till now I hadn't really considered it but wouldn't want a foster carer to feel obligated to pay out for her vet bills when they are helping me out by caring for her. There is so much to consider still, I just hope it can all be worked out! Thanks again


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I hope this doesn't offend but, as you are just putting out feelers and haven't made any firm plans yet plus you are asking if this is possible, can I ask why you want to do this now when she is elderly and already has health issues with her sight and deafness and its quite possible she may have further problems as has been indicated in the next couple of years? It seems unkind to me to take her away from what she knows and feels safe and secure in at this stage in her life. I have had elderly disabled cats and there is no way I would have left them, not even for a couple of weeks never mind years. Have you considered that if you're away and something serious happens to her, depending on the circumstances, you may not see her again. I'm sorry if this sounds dramatic but these are possibilities at this stage of her life.


----------

